# iPad Browser with Flash and Selectable User Agent?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am trying to access full version of websites using my sister's iPad. However, safari will always default to mobile websites.

Therefore I tried Sleipnir Mobile which worked perfectly fine at doing this, however, as I am trying to access media sites I need flash. This browser didn't support it and the website kept asking me to download flash (Thinking I was using IE on a windows machine).

I tried Terra too but found that it too doesn't have flash built in.


Which FREE browser will allow me to switch user agent to a desktop one and play flash content?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I cannot promise these will work but you can always take a look How to Play Flash on the iPad - Flash Browsers
flash is not supported on Ipads as far as I 'am aware


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

None. Apple doesn't allow Flash to be installed on their products.

You can only do so by jailbreaking.


----------



## hardboil (Nov 29, 2011)

kkid106 said:


> ...
> Which FREE browser will allow me to switch user agent to a desktop one and play flash content?


Largely none. Your have to use a virtual(aka remote) desktop that wirelessly linked to a pc/mac. Your likely need an app on both the ipad and pc for it to work.


----------

